# افراد علب الصاج((حصر الصاج))



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​ 




افرادات علب الصاج((((( كل وجهين متقابلين متسا ويين في المساحه)))))) ​ 
(الطول*العرض)*2+ (الطول*الارتفاع)*2=2الطول*(العرض+الارتفاع)=المساحه الكليه للصاج( م2)​ 
المساحه*سمك الصاج gauge =الحجم الكلي للصاج (م)3​ 
كثافه الصاج=7900 (كجم\م3)​ 
الحجم*الكثافه=الوزن الكلي( بالكيلوجرام)​ 
الوزن بالكيلو\1000= الوزن(بالطن)


+ 15% نسبه اهلاك تصنيع وتركيب​


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

كده انت جبت م الاخر
كلام جميل بس تكتب تنويه ان ده للاسطح المستقيمه و المتوازيه فقط
يعنى مينفعش نعمل الحسبه دى فى ريديوسر او مخروط او كوع 
بس هو كلام جميل جدا


----------



## م/زيكو تك (3 مارس 2009)

العنوان افراد علب الصاج وليس الاطوال المكافئه لتركيبات مجاري الهواء
الشرق و الغرب​


----------



## zanitty (3 مارس 2009)

و ماله يا باشمهندس
من غير ما تزق طيب انت عندك حق بس انا كنت طالب من سيادتك تكمل الموضوع عشان يبقى الموضوع شامل مش بس علب يعنى


----------



## sosman (3 مارس 2009)

شكرا يابشمهندس علي فتح الموضوع....بس كنت عايز اعرف السٌمك بتاع الصاج لكل Gauge....وياريت الاهم افراد الاكواع و fittingعامه.....


----------



## هافاك تو (4 مارس 2009)

برأي انو (العرض+ الارتفاع )*2 * الطول = المساحة


----------



## هافاك تو (4 مارس 2009)

برأي انو (العرض+ الارتفاع )*2 * الطول = المساحة اسهل


----------



## zanitty (4 مارس 2009)

هافاك تو قال:


> برأي انو (العرض+ الارتفاع )*2 * الطول = المساحة اسهل


كلامك صح و لااولانى كمان كلامه صح
كل واحد بقى يحسبها بالطريه الاسهل له


----------



## م/زيكو تك (4 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
الاخ الفاضل هافاك تو شكرا لمرورك الكريم كلامك صحيح ولكن في اول سطر من الشرح:(الطول*العرض)*2+ (الطول*الارتفاع)*2=2الطول*(العرض+الارتفاع)=المساحه الكليه للصاج( م2)

واذا اخذنا 2الطول عامل مشترك من المعادله الحمراء تنتج المعادله الزرقاء

ستجد المعادله التي تفضلها والتي انا ايضا افضلها باللون الازرق ولكن ما سبقها هو اثبات لها علشان الموضوع يكون مفصل واسهل في الاستيعاب للمتلقي
وفي انتظار تعليقات الاخوه الكرام والتصويب​


----------



## هافاك تو (5 مارس 2009)

الاخ زيكو تكييف في البداية اود ان اشكرك على جميع مشاركاتك المفيدة والكريمة .
اما بالنسبة لما ورد في هذة المشاركة فانا لم اضيف عليها شيئاً سوى انني اردت ان يلحظ الاخوةالمشاركين ان الشطر الثاني من المعادلة هو اسلس بالتعامل ولك جزيل الشكر على مجهودك الرائع


----------



## م/زيكو تك (5 مارس 2009)

شكرا لك يا عزيزي وارحب بأضافتك القيمه


----------



## م/زيكو تك (13 مارس 2009)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## AtoZ (15 يونيو 2009)

والله موضوع جيد يا موسوعه
ولكن ياريت لو تضيف طريقه حسابات وزن تركيبات الصاج ((من اكواع وتي وخلافه كما ذكر الاخ زناتي))
لزياده الفائده


----------



## م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد (15 يونيو 2009)

*بقي كدة يا زيكو*

والله دة انا كنت عــــــــــايز اعمل موضوع للصاج وحساب وزن الصاج 

بس عموما مفيش مشاكل كلنا واحد 

ان شاء الله عندي مشروع كبير وفية صاج ان شاء الله هحاول اشرح اية الشغل بالظبط 


وعلي فكرة 
+ 15% نسبه اهلاك تصنيع وتركيب

انا بعملها 20 % 

مليش دعوة :76:​


----------



## م/زيكو تك (15 يونيو 2009)

شكرا لمروركم اخواني_ومن يريد المزيد عليه متابعه موضوع الاخ محمد عبد الفتاح عله يكون مفيدا لكم_


atoz قال:


> والله موضوع جيد يا موسوعه
> ولكن ياريت لو تضيف طريقه حسابات وزن تركيبات الصاج ((من اكواع وتي وخلافه كما ذكر الاخ زناتي))
> لزياده الفائده


 





م.محمد عبد الفتاح سيد قال:


> والله دة انا كنت عــــــــــايز اعمل موضوع للصاج وحساب وزن الصاج​
> 
> بس عموما مفيش مشاكل كلنا واحد​
> ان شاء الله عندي مشروع كبير وفية صاج ان شاء الله هحاول اشرح اية الشغل بالظبط​
> ...


----------



## ابن العميد (15 يونيو 2009)

كلامك جميل يا زنتي ربا يباركلك


----------



## مازن45 (16 يونيو 2009)

أنا بعمل نسبة الإهلاك 15 %


----------



## مازن45 (17 يونيو 2009)

إن شاء الله أنا هأعمل شيت إكسل وهأخليكم تحسبوا فيه كل حاجه


----------



## objector (23 يوليو 2009)

thank yoooooooooooooooooooooooou for you


----------



## م/زيكو تك (23 يوليو 2009)

AtoZ قال:


> والله موضوع جيد يا موسوعه
> ولكن ياريت لو تضيف طريقه حسابات وزن تركيبات الصاج ((من اكواع وتي وخلافه كما ذكر الاخ زناتي))
> لزياده الفائده


 
اشكر مروركم الطيب اخواني الكرام

لحساب اوزان التركيبات من اكواع وتي وخوافض وخلافه
نلجأ لطريقه الطول المكافئ للتركيبه وبعد ان نحسب الطول المكافئ لها نتعامل معها على انها جزء مستقيم من الدكت ونتعامل معا بنفس الطريقه السابقه الذكر

ولحساب الطول المكافئ للتركيبه
يوجد لها جداول ومعادلات لكل شكل في كود smacna​


----------



## رائد حمامرة (24 يوليو 2009)

شكــــــــــــــــــــــرا للجميع وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد الجميل (24 يوليو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا .............................


----------



## light man (24 يوليو 2009)

*مشكورررررررررر*

مشكور اخي على المشاركة و لكن السؤوال الحقيقي يبقى في كيفية حساب الملحقات للدكت تمكنت من برمجة برنامج صغير لحساب هذه الالاضافات و لكن للاسف متل ما يقولو عاملو على ايدي فهو بحاجة لتنزيل وان يكون لocx tab موجودة في فيجوال بيزك 6 و بصراحة بحاجة لمساعدة بعض المبرمجين لاني استطعت صنع ملف تنزيل له و لكن دائما يعطيني عند التنزيل ان الادوات منتهية مدتها و ما بعرف ليش على كل البرنامج في الربط و هذا فقط exe بدون تنزيل و في حال المساعدة و مشي حال التنزيل بصير قادر على تخزين المعلمومات بملف access يرجى الاطلاع و المساعدة


----------



## light man (24 يوليو 2009)

كلمة السر لفتح البرنامج هي 426464 و هذه الحسابات هي لدكت نوع قشاط او ما يدعى بسحابة حيث استطعت الحصول على معادلات جميع الاكواع و التيه و النقاصة و غيرها و تم اضافة عامل امان متضمن ضمن الرنامج حسب قياس الدكت في حال كان gauge 26 او غيره و ذلك بالاعتماد على الزيادات في اطراف الصاج اللازمة لعملية التصنيع و التي يحددها الحرفي و لكن المشكلة التي واجهتني هي في الدكتات من نوع فلنجة و التي تحتوي على براغي و براشيم تثبيت حيث لاحظت اختلاف كبير في الاوزان عن اطريقة التصنيع بسحابة و لم استطع التوصل للمعادلات اللازمة لادخالها ضمن البرنامج و بالاضافة الى ذلك لم الجأ الى تحديد نوع ال gauge ولكن حددت سمك الصاج و على اساسه الوزن و لكن ارجو المساعدة من الاخوان من اجل تطوير البرنامج و انشا الله بصير برنامج عملي اكتر


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (2 يناير 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## دكتور صبرى سعيد (2 يناير 2010)

استاذنا زيكو 
كثر الله خيرك و اضافة لما ذكرته بالنسبة لحساب مساحة الملاحق كالمخفضات و الكيعان فأعد انني سأحاول انجازها قريبا و باسلوب بسيط كموضوع منفرد 
و دعواتكم


----------



## goor20 (3 مارس 2011)

god bless you


----------



## mechanic power (4 مارس 2011)

الله ولى التوفيق


----------



## mechanic power (4 مارس 2011)

الله لولى التوفيق


----------



## اسلام عمار (9 يونيو 2011)

الله لولى التوفيق


----------



## nehal137 (17 نوفمبر 2011)

مناقشتكم رائعة 
أنا أريد برنامج يعمل إفراد لأجزاء لما ادخله الرسم بالأبعاد يحسب ويديني الشكل مفرود عشان يفيدني في تصميم اسطمبة تقطيع صاج الشكل المطلوب
وشكرا


----------



## موسكل (17 نوفمبر 2011)

فين الرسم ياجماعه


----------



## ياسمين حامد (16 سبتمبر 2012)

انا كنت عايزة اعرف طريقة حصر الصاج والمواسير عالاوتوكاد وعايزة اعرف ازاى اقارن الرسومات المعمارية بالرسومات الانشائية اللى هى من خواص مهندس المكتب الفنى


----------



## nofal (16 سبتمبر 2012)

جزاكم الله خيرا .


----------



## younis najjar (16 سبتمبر 2012)

*بارك الله في جميع الاخوة الذين افادونا*​


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (13 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## el_oxory (13 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## أشرف الطحلاوى (14 فبراير 2013)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## Eng_haitham2005 (14 فبراير 2013)

حد يساعدينى فى كيفية حساب ريديوسر و مخروط و كوع ؟؟؟ الطريقه


----------

